
Harvard University's 2017 intake 'majority non-white' for first time - sndean
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40812196
======
throwahey
Through no fault of their own, white people now have a harder time getting
into universities, medical schools, and even employment compared to a lesser
qualified minority. This is terribly regressive, and no doubt a result of
leftist pressure.

I'm all for giving everyone a fair chance, but I would never hire someone
based on their race. I will pick the best person for the job even if that
means having a team composed 100% of white males. And for what it's worth, I'm
not even white.

~~~
wahern
Through no fault of their own, white people will continue enjoying privileges
in many other areas of society.

Discrimination, past and present, reverberates in complex ways. I can't say
I'm a supporter of race-based affirmative action. OTOH, all of the criticisms
ring hollow to me when considering the reality of prejudice in society.
Consider a black guy who's never going to college (because reasons), staring
at the dimmest of job prospects imaginable; he might just end up being hired
as a consequence of a Harvard-educated CEO (black or non-black) being more
comfortable hiring him.

My sense is that our history of slavery, along w/ countless other aspects of
our culture, have left us with a table full of shit sandwiches. Some will
taste better than others, but they're all shit. Pointing out that they're shit
isn't constructive.

